# Puppy Dropped...now won't walk on left leg



## mss (Nov 15, 2011)

My daughter accidentally dropped our 14-week old pug puppy. I was not in the room but she apparently landed wrong on her paw. She was whining a bit when trying to walk, but that stopped. Still she will not put any pressure on it. She is TOTALLY limping, almost hopping with her other leg. She was lying on my lap and I played with her legs, put pressure in different spots and she did no yelping, but clearly she's not okay. I talked to Vet who said to give it a few hours and call her back if she's not okay later this evening. So I am waiting it out. Meantime, I am worried about her and wanted to post just to see if anyone has had a similar experience, had advice, etc. Thanks!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I personally would take her to the vet to be sure nothing is fractured or broken or torn.

Not the same thing,...but when my one dog was a pup, he tried to fly off of my homemade grooming table and accidentally hit the ground and knocked himself out. Still, I took him to the vet. He had a pretty bad head bump. It could have been serious and if I didn't have it checked it could have been tragic.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Take a close look at her foot, maybe she landed on something sharp.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

mss said:


> My daughter accidentally dropped our 14-week old pug puppy. I was not in the room but she apparently landed wrong on her paw. She was whining a bit when trying to walk, but that stopped. Still she will not put any pressure on it. She is TOTALLY limping, almost hopping with her other leg. She was lying on my lap and I played with her legs, put pressure in different spots and she did no yelping, but clearly she's not okay. I talked to Vet who said to give it a few hours and call her back if she's not okay later this evening. So I am waiting it out. Meantime, I am worried about her and wanted to post just to see if anyone has had a similar experience, had advice, etc. Thanks!!!


It could be broken. My dog is laid back and very gentle and trusting. Her leg was broken and had to be in a cast for 6 weeks. She did not yelp or show any growling, snarling or discomfort when I felt her leg and when the vet felt her leg. It wasn't until it was x-rayed that we found the cause of her being unwilling to use the leg at all. I would take the dog in - you could have a very well behaved dog (who knows you don't bite humans) with a severe injury. Especially since the puppy does not have matured bones yet - they may be more prone to break.


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

A similar situation happened with my Aunt's baby Pomeranian. He wound up with a fractured leg. I would definitely want an x-ray.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Take your pup to the vet - at the very least for pain meds. Then give him constant cage rest for at least a week. That means no running, playing or jumping. A puppy shouldn't be doing too much of these anyway as he is still growing. An xray is a good idea as well. Also, children and dogs, puppies or not, should not be alone without adult supervision. Not your daughter's fault - that is not what I'm saying. Just to be careful. Any dog could respond to something by nipping or biting. And a puppy has those sharp little teeth!!


----------



## DeadIrishD (Aug 8, 2009)

I also agree with taken her to the vet!


----------



## mss (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi there. Thanks for all the feedback. Frida has started walking more on that foot. She is still limping but she is at least putting the foot on the ground -- something she was not doing AT ALL a few hours ago. She is even attempting to run. I just talked to the Vet again and she is going to come by tomorrow morning (she does house calls for puppies!); she thinks that it's a good sign that there is some improvement. Still wants to see her in the AM and will take her to get xray if deemed necessary. By the way, my daughter was not unsupervised...housekeeper/nanny was in the room with her, even though I wasn't! I feel bad because she cried her eyes out for about an hour, convinced that she'd really hurt the dog. Am so hoping for Frida's sake -- AND my daughter's sake (guilt) -- that she is much better in the AM!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Good to hear the vet is coming to evaluate the situation.  Keep us posted please!


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry for assuming your daughter was not supervised.(assuming made an a$$ out of me!). I hope your daughter no longer feels guilty; it wasn't her fault. puppies are wiggly, they can wiggle out of anyone's arms if they want to. trust me, I'm a vet tech and have to hold dogs and cats for taking blood and putting in IV catheters. They are tough! BTW, keep your vet! Does housecalls? Great! I hope your puppy is okay. Sounds like she's improving already but always better to get her checked out.


----------



## WheatenDaneMom (Nov 4, 2011)

I've had larger breed dogs do this and they nursed their legs for a few days -- but being so small I would want an xray too.


----------



## mss (Nov 15, 2011)

Vet should be here in about 30 minutes. Will let you know; thanks so much for the feedback and support! Unfortunately, while Frida is putting some weight on her leg, she is still limping a bit and seems sort of upset by the whole thing. Just wants to lie on me. This morning she attempted to run when she saw the kids and got a little excited, but she slowed down immediately. She also seems to have to take her time and be careful when she sits...like it's not comfortable. That's what makes me think it's her leg, not her paw. I post later with an update. Vet said she will determine whether she thinks Frida needs an Xray (if only they could do THAT in my house!!!!). Also, my daughter seems to be moving on...not teary about it anymore. She is only 6 but very attached to her puppy.


----------



## mss (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the support! Just letting you all know that Frida went with the vet today for xrays. Turns out her hip was slightly dislocated (they popped it back in - ouch) and she had a very, very minor fracture (in the same hip). The fracture is so slight that there is nothing to do about it -- no cast necessary; vet says it should heal pretty quickly. She said normal activity and play is fine, but to really protect her from all falls and not to drop her in the next 2-3 weeks (or how about ever, hello?!?). I guess the hip is fragile enough that if she were to fall on it again, it would really break. Needless to say I have laid down a new law with the kids: no carrying the puppy!!! If they want to hold her, it has to be on the floor. My daughter (the one who carries Frida around like a doll and the one who dropped her on Wednesday) seems to get it. Hopefully I won't have to play cop all day, every day! Thanks for everything!!


----------

